# Specialized Tarmac weights? Anyone know?



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm trying to get weights on the various Tarmac modules to compare to other options I'm considering (Madonne 5.2, 5.5 / maybe a Scott), Here's what I know so far on this....

Specialized has 5 levels of carbon (11r, 10r, 8r, 7r and 6r), but doesn't offer any other detail that I can find. Reading into it, I realize the higher the level, the lighter the bike, but then there are also differences in wheel sets and components with the different stock bikes. 

Tarmac Elite - 18.48 lbs (Bicycle Magazine just reviewed). 6r Carbon frame, Shimano 105 components, Mavic CXP22 wheel set. 

Madonne 5.5 - 16.80 lbs. Black level carbon, DU components, Bontrager Race X-Lite wheelset

I'd like to find weight specs on the following (all with stock set-ups)


Specialized S-Works SL
Specialized Tarmac Pro - 8r carbon, DU


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I-Ride said:


> I'm trying to get weights on the various Tarmac modules to compare to other options I'm considering (Madonne 5.2, 5.5 / maybe a Scott), Here's what I know so far on this....
> 
> Specialized has 5 levels of carbon (11r, 10r, 8r, 7r and 6r), but doesn't offer any other detail that I can find. Reading into it, I realize the higher the level, the lighter the bike, but then there are also differences in wheel sets and components with the different stock bikes.
> 
> ...


The Madone 5.2 weighs 16.25 lbs., so the weight you have listed for the 5.5 is incorrect. Don't quote me, but I believe I've read that it's 15.5 lbs. (source Trek website - 'up the road')

The Tarmac Pro frameset (incl. post) is 3.6 lbs. 

For comparison, the Expert is 16.75 lbs., considering the framesets for the Pro and Expert are the same (different wheelsets), I'd estimate the Pro at 16 lbs. - maybe a little less.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I-Ride said:


> I'm trying to get weights on the various Tarmac modules to compare to other options I'm considering (Madonne 5.2, 5.5 / maybe a Scott), Here's what I know so far on this....
> 
> Specialized has 5 levels of carbon (11r, 10r, 8r, 7r and 6r), but doesn't offer any other detail that I can find. Reading into it, I realize the higher the level, the lighter the bike, but then there are also differences in wheel sets and components with the different stock bikes.
> 
> ...


My 58cm Tarmac Pro (2008) was a bit under 16 pounds without pedals- but that was with a slightly lighter wheelset (I bought separately- I wanted to try some carbon clinchers). 

The Sworks should be 1/4 -1/2 pounds lighter then that.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Actually the weeight on the Trek 5.2 and 5.5 is very close to the same. Our digital had them at 16.4 for the 5.2 and 16.38 for the 5.5. Same frame - supposedly better component mix on the 5.5 - the boat anchor on the 5.5 is the Bontrager crank.vs. the Ultegra SL on the 5.2

For my money the 5.2 is the better deal.

The Tarmac pro is also a very good bike at a similar price point


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> My 58cm Tarmac Pro (2008) was a bit under 16 pounds without pedals- but that was with a slightly lighter wheelset (I bought separately- I wanted to try some carbon clinchers).
> 
> The Sworks should be 1/4 -1/2 pounds lighter then that.


So I finally get around to buying a new bike and you decide to start buying your bikes in my size.

So sad.


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a 2008 Tarmac Comp:
It weight 18.5lbs with Look Keo Sprint pedals, bottle cage, and bag.
Here's the component weights I've been able to find:

Wheels weight
Simano RS10	1884

Crankset	weight	
Hollowtech II 942

Brakes	weight
105	356

Shifters	weight
105	500

Rear Cassette	weight
SRAM OG-1070 11-28	220

Chain	weight
105	280

Handelbars	weight
Specialized 6061	260 - 2300


----------



## Beanland (Aug 28, 2007)

*08 Tarmac Weight*

Hi 

In the process of deciding on getting the Tarmac Comp what size frame do you have what other bikes did you consider against.
In currently comparing the Scott CR1 and Cannondale Six13 against the Tarmac at this price point.

Cheers Andy B


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have an extra small. I'm 5"5.
I was also considering the CR1.
I kinda got cajoled into the Specialized by the LBS.
Orignally I only wanted to spend about $1500/bike for 2 bikes because I was getting a bike for me and for my wife. That put the CR out of reach
Well, her's wound of being $1,800.
I wanted a better groupo and the price wound up being $2,200 for the Comp; which after I had already bought the bike realized I could have gotten the CR1; which is the bike I really wanted.

I would definately get the CR1, it's lighter off the bat and I think looks way cooler.
I can't comment on ride characteristics for the CR1 vs the Specialized because I've never ridden a CR1 in my size, but at that price point, they'll both be good bikes.


----------



## Beanland (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for that its a nightmare it seemed easier when I had no money and could only look your view on the CR1 is interesting as thats the way Im starting to lean ie price v specv ride characteristics,
Cheers Andy B


----------



## jimijoe43 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bike weight varies with size and components - my 50 cm 5.5 madone weighed 16 1/4 with the pedals right out of the shop. Also went with sram force components over the da.


----------

